# Nach Eingabe einen Ordner öffnen



## Antastan (9. Januar 2003)

hi all.

also ich bräuchte folgendes und es würde mich interessieren ob das über html oder ähnliches funktionieren würde.

sagen wir ich habe einen bestimmten pfad namens "c:\Programme"
in diesem pfad liegen mehrere ordner, die ich über den internet explorer aufrufen möchte, indem ich den ordnernamen in ein textfeld eingebe. also keinen direkten link auf einen der ordner, sondern über eingabe.
wenn ich also zb ORDNER1 in das textfeld eingebe und auf einen button OK drücke, dann sollte sich der explorer öffnen in dem pfad "c:\Programme\ORDNER1".

der pfad "c:\Programme\" soll also standard sein und die eingabe soll quasi nur drangehängt werden.


ist so etwas möglich?


----------



## Flo<H> (9. Januar 2003)

sowas wäre mit php oder ähnlichem möglich...

du nimmst ein textfeld 

```
... 
<body>
<form method="POST" action="open.php">
<textarea name="dir" rows="4" cols="15"></textarea>
<input type="submit" value="Ordner öffnen">
</body>
```


open.php

```
<?php
$dir=$HTTP_POST_VARS["dir"];
echo "<a href=\"C:\Pogramme\$dir\">Open</a>";
?>
```

So ungefähr ginge das, bei dem Code bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher. Die Pfade weiß ich auch nicht genau wie des geht dass der auf ein lokales Verzeichnis zugreift. Außerdem könnte mal ide open.php noch verändern, so dass automatisch die richtige Seite geöffnet wird.
aber vom Prinzip her gehts so wie oben beschrieben (hoffe ich, habs nicht ausprobiert).


----------



## Antastan (15. Januar 2003)

hi.

hab heute deinen code ausprobiert. wenn ich auf Order öffnen klicke bekomme ich open.php im browser mit folgendem inhalt:


Open"; ?>


----------



## Fabian H (15. Januar 2003)

Dazu solltest du schon Apache mit PHP laufen lassen (frag bitte nicht was das is, hatten wir schon öfters hier)


----------



## Adam Wille (17. Januar 2003)

Das ist aber garantiert auch mit JavaScript lösbar...wenn's jemanden interessiert, bitte schreien.

Geist


----------



## Flo<H> (17. Januar 2003)

kann leicht sein dass in meinem script ein fehler war, hab das noch nicht ausprobiert, wollte nur das prinzip zeigen. ich kann aber jetzt leider nicht schaun ob ich nen fehler drin hab, da ich zur zeit kein apache installiert hab.


----------



## Antastan (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Das ist aber garantiert auch mit JavaScript lösbar...wenn's jemanden interessiert, bitte schreien.
> 
> Geist *



i schrei


----------



## Adam Wille (20. Januar 2003)

```
<form name="theform">
<input type="text" size="50" name="ordner" value="Hier den Ordnernamen eingeben" onFocus="this.value='';" onBlur="if (this.value == null) this.value='Hier den Ordnernamen eingeben';">
<input type="button" value="Ordner öffnen" onClick="window.location = 'file://c:/programme/' + this.form.ordner.value; return false;">
</form>
```
hth,
Geist


----------



## Antastan (21. Januar 2003)

danke Geist!


----------

